# Where to download classical MP3's for free?



## DrShaman

I have searched the DC-hubs, but still haven't found any with a lot of classical music to download. Does anyone know any hub or anywhere where it is possible to download for free?


----------



## Frederik Magle

First, just so there is no doubt: Providing any sort of help finding illegal downloads of copyrighted material is strictly forbidden on this forum. And so is asking for help finding it.

With that said, I will assume you are talking about the legit sharing of non-copyrighted MP3s (or copyrighted MP3s that has been cleared for free distribution). Those do exist, but the quality varies wildly. Your post is actually the first time I've heard about "DC hubs" (I assume it's a sort of p2p), so I would not know if any "hubs" exist where you can find such files, but good luck.


----------



## Rachman

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh........................... that is the 65,000$ question!

The only possible way I can think of is good old P2P sharing (Kazza, Limewire).

If you find something, please let me know! B)


----------



## BassFromOboe

Most classical music is out of copyright, or was written in the pre-copyright era. The copyright on recorded performances lasts for 50 years in the UK, so recordings made in 1956 or earlier are out of copyright. There is nothing to stop people from digitising out-of-copyright recordings and placing them on the Internet, but there seems to be little of this so far.
Most of the free classical material consists of fairly recent recordings where the copyright holder is not claiming copyright in the performance, or eases it sufficiently to permit personal use of the files. This is usually where an individual, ensemble, or orchestra is using the Internet to gain exposure. Even some famous orchestras have used this method. There is a lot of free classical stuff out there, but it is liberally scattered across the Internet. As you would probably expect, the quality (technically and artistically) varies quite considerably.
This site provides some useful links:

http://www.classiccat.net/

This one has some nice free recordings:

http://www.peabody.jhu.edu/743


----------



## cmb

As does here: http://lifehacker.com/software/music/find-free-music-downloads-at-musopen-218846.php

Technically the comment about classical music being out of copyright is true, but the truth is the *performances* are still under copyright.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gatton

I have downloaded several things from Karadar in the past. You can't believe how difficult they make it though. I can't imagine a more convoluted way to download files.

If you are up to trying it though they have quite a lot of copyright free files. The sound quality is highly variable but I've found a couple of nice things there in the past. Haven't downloaded from here in months though.

http://www.karadar.com/Mp3composer/Default.htm


----------



## JoEdit

You should probably visit:
www.wienerphilharmoniker.at
or
www.hear-the-world.com 
around
New Year - I know that they are going to have a
promotion track for free for their release
of the first New Years Concert ever (1941)
at these pages!!
Greetings, JoEdit


----------



## DrShaman

I just think it is strange that is so hard to find classical music hubs on Direct Connect. Doesn't people that listen to classical music share files as much as others?


----------

